
New Map of Moon Shows Its Every Nook and Cranny - rbanffy
https://gizmodo.com/incredible-new-map-of-moon-shows-its-every-nook-and-cra-1843029458
======
erwinh
Direct link to the dataset for those who are interested:
[http://astropedia.astrogeology.usgs.gov/download/Moon/Geolog...](http://astropedia.astrogeology.usgs.gov/download/Moon/Geology/Unified_Geologic_Map_of_the_Moon_GIS_v2.zip)

~~~
kristopolous
at least they've finally started to put the source links in the articles now.
that only took 20 years.

------
kristopolous
I'm going to put the image on easyzoom, that's what everyone is expecting to
see here:
[https://www.easyzoom.com/imageaccess/704cbf2a5da84477a98a8fe...](https://www.easyzoom.com/imageaccess/704cbf2a5da84477a98a8fe8841e6420)

------
seemslegit
Oh sure, flaunt it now that traveling is restricted.

------
anotheryou
I want it without labels and colors :)

